
Running Vhosts Under Separate UIDs/GIDs With Apache2 mpm-peruser On Debian Etch - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/running-vhosts-under-separate-uids-gids-with-apache2-mpm-peruser-on-debian-etch
======
ars
Very nice, but I would not rebuild libapache2-mod-php5.

Instead use equivs to create a package that depends on apache2-mpm-peruser and
provides apache2-mpm-itk.

